# Best Motoring: Amuse GT-R



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

nice vid. quite imformative, if you can understand japanese.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't. 

If anyone could give a brief overview it would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

as usual another nice find Chuck :clap: 

The Amuse Phantom R35 GT-R runs their reflashed ecu Hi tech rom (improved rev, boost), Titan Ti exhaust STTI-R1 (apparently 50% lighter than stock), sport cat, R1 Suspension kit, 70kg lighter, under body strenth parts, Amuse aero kit. 548ps.



btw why has nagtroc disapeared ?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Amuse has done a nice kit but it seems that the Mine's doesn't need all that kind of aero improvements to run as quick as the Amuse around Tsukuba track. My favorite so far is still the Mine's.

The Nissan GT-R were released just a couple of months ago and we're already seeing development of parts acceleration very fast. This GT-R seems to be leading the way to become another tuning monster from Japan just like it's former Legend Skyline GTRs. In combination of Japanese and US made parts we will have a very exciting years to come for the GT-R :clap:

I wonder who will be the first one to brake 1000 horsepower for this car


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> as usual another nice find Chuck :clap:
> 
> The Amuse Phantom R35 GT-R runs their reflashed ecu Hi tech rom (improved rev, boost), Titan Ti exhaust STTI-R1 (apparently 50% lighter than stock), sport cat, R1 Suspension kit, 70kg lighter, under body strenth parts, Amuse aero kit. 548ps.
> 
> ...


We had to change domain names. Its now nagtroc.org

NAGTROC: The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Another clip of the Amuse R35. You can hear the exhaust a little better in this one.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

And clip of the Mines GT-R.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

A brief translation thanks to a post on youtube by blueswords.



> an inaccurate translation
> Tuning on this car was done to draw out full potential of the stock parts. This car was designed as Amuse's consept of a Spec-V. We went to Amuse's workshop located at Kisarazu to interview the details.
> 
> 285/35ZRF20 tyres used on the rear of normal GT-Rs were fitted on the front on the Amuse GT-R to counter understeer. To add downforce at the front a large front spoiler was developed. The rear wing was also enlarged and is made of dry carbon to reduce weight.
> ...


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

I realy like what the amuse rear spoiler looks like, think it matches the car great.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

I noticed that the rear spoiler is 480000 yen... Not cheap...


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

The car is too softly prung so it seems. Bottoming out at a few places.


----------

